# T04E is that much bad,,,, not sure from china



## any4any (May 22, 2006)

Hi every 1,,,
I need a big help. To continue my project as future modification I bought a new hybrid turbo, but I uncertainty of it please help. my Qs:

1- T4OE TURBOCHARGER is the brand name .50 A/R COMPRESSOR .63 A/R TURBINE, is this a good turbo to achieve 400hp on my r33? (This is not XS power, Masterpower or SSAUTOCHROME brands). However if you do a search on Honda sites some horror stories about it.

2- THIS TURBO CAN EASILY DO 25 psi, How much boost I can set (with internal stock) 

1997 Nissan Skyline GTSt-33 Series 2 

Engine Modifications:
Denso 550cc Injectors
Aftermarket Boost Controller and Boost Gage @12 Psi 
Apex S-AFC 
HKS Air Filters
FGK 3 Inch Exhaust System
Bosch Fuel Pump
Advance Timing Degree
Narrow Band A/F Ratio Gauge
Fuel Pressure Gauge
Aftermarket Front Mount Intercooler 
Aftermarket Turbo timer
Standard Turbocharger
Standard ECU
Copper NGK 7ES Spark Plugs
1 Liter Baffled Sump
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator

Transmission/Driveline Modifications:
OS Twin plate full set
AVC 16 “wheels
Bridgestone 225/45/16

Suspension Modifications:
Tein coil over suspension

Future Modifications
HKS Adjustable cam gears
External Wastegate
Oil Cooler
Z32 Fuel Filter
Z32 Air Flow Meters
T04E
N1 Oil Pump
AVC Boost Controller


Need 2 known last news


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you want over 400 wheel horsepower on an R33 I'd say you'd be fine with something like a turbonetics 60-1 ball bearing, or something along those lines. I think a straight t04e might be a little too large for your wants.


----------



## dirtking_4 (Jul 31, 2005)

your running the safc with a narrowband a/f gauge, i hope u dyno tuned your car


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

any4any said:


> Hi every 1,,,
> I need a big help. To continue my project as future modification I bought a new hybrid turbo, but I uncertainty of it please help. my Qs:
> 
> 1- T4OE TURBOCHARGER is the brand name .50 A/R COMPRESSOR .63 A/R TURBINE, is this a good turbo to achieve 400hp on my r33? (This is not XS power, Masterpower or SSAUTOCHROME brands). However if you do a search on Honda sites some horror stories about it.
> ...


Id like to start by saying that the Masterpower brand of turbos are nothing like the Chinese stuff, Masterpower is made in Brazil, They are the second largest sponsor next Goodyear in the top drag racing events in south America.

I have been distributing for them for quite some time now and they have since quickly become world recognized as a top quality turbo manufacture for heavy diesel and high performance automotive.

Secondly the term T04e is very loss terminology, Its like calling both fiat bambina and gtr the same because there both 2 door cars.

The T04e comes in many different trims, Some larger t-series turbos are most often misdiagnosed as to4e turbos because they are using the to4e housing.

here are a few common sizes that are found in t04e's housings

46 trim 
57 trim
60 trim 
super 57 trim
super 60 trim
T-series T-56 (note not a to4e)
T-series T-58 aka TS04 (also not a to4e)

These are just a few, there are many more sizes available, Some compressors trims will have better boost response than others while other trim will have better high boost stability.

Turbine wise all the compressor option above can be matched with many turbine options such as...

T3
T3 stg2
T3 stg3
T3 stg5
T4 n trim
t4 P trim
t4 Q trim
also Masterpowers T-300 range of...
T-300 stg1
T-300 stg2
T-300 stg3,

When choosing an a/r size its most important to know what turbine trim is being used with the housing. because the turbine trim has the biggest effect on responce rather than the ar.
For example a t04e stg1 turbine .63 may be more responsive than a stg3 turbine .48ar.

Generally with rb25 you cant go to far wrong, i would recommend full t4, 60trim t04e with t4 o trim .63ar. This seems to be one of the magic sizes for hp and response


----------



## bobybeach (Sep 26, 2006)

any4any said:


> Hi every 1,,,
> I need a big help. To continue my project as future modification I bought a new hybrid turbo, but I uncertainty of it please help. my Qs:
> 
> 1- T4OE TURBOCHARGER is the brand name .50 A/R COMPRESSOR .63 A/R TURBINE, is this a good turbo to achieve 400hp on my r33? (This is not XS power, Masterpower or SSAUTOCHROME brands). However if you do a search on Honda sites some horror stories about it.
> ...


Id like to start by saying that the Masterpower brand of turbos are nothing like the Chinese stuff, Masterpower is made in Brazil, They are the second largest sponsor next Goodyear in the top drag racing events in south America.

I have been distributing for them for quite some time now and they have since quickly become world recognized as a top quality turbo manufacture for heavy diesel and high performance automotive.

Secondly the term T04e is very loss terminology, Its like calling both fiat bambina and gtr the same because there both 2 door cars.

The T04e comes in many different trims, Some larger t-series turbos are most often misdiagnosed as to4e turbos because they are using the to4e housing.

here are a few common sizes that are found in t04e's housings

46 trim 
57 trim
60 trim 
super 57 trim
super 60 trim
T-series T-56 (note not a to4e)
T-series T-58 aka TS04 (also not a to4e)

These are just a few, there are many more sizes available, Some compressors trims will have better boost response than others while other trim will have better high boost stability.

Turbine wise all the compressor option above can be matched with many turbine options such as...

T3
T3 stg2
T3 stg3
T3 stg5
T4 n trim
t4 P trim
t4 Q trim
also Masterpowers T-300 range of...
T-300 stg1
T-300 stg2
T-300 stg3,

When choosing a a/r size its most important to know what turbine trim is being used with the housing. because the turbine trim will play the biggest roll on turbine responce than the tubine housing ar.

For example a t04e stg1 turbine .63 will probebly be more responsive than a stg3 turbine .48ar.

Generally with rb25 you cant go to far wrong, i would recommend chosing the t4 o trim turbine with .63 matched with large 60 trim to4e. this will give very quick spool and capable of 400whp+


----------

